# empty gestational sac please read



## girlibird

i started having brown spots of blood on my t.p only when i went to the loo never reaching my underwear no cramping nothing, well any how i rang the out of dr's office who sent me for a scan at the local hospital this was done by a gyn doctor.. he said my gestation sac was 12mm and empty and expected me to miscarry this week.

so on tuesday i paid for a private scan not thinking there would be any changes but to actually be able to talk to someone about what they see etc,

well at this scan i was told my gestation sac was 16mm so had grown in the last two days and i had not had any blood loss at this time, she said how sorry she was that she could not see anything but did say she could see what may of been my yolk sack but it looked folded? the first person could not see this.

well since tueday i have been spotting sorry tmi but it almost looks like skid marks its dry and old blood and again only if i go for a poo or wee...

yesterday i needed to fart and a 5p size bit of blood came out i did need to strain a little again sorry tmi but it was also dark brown.

thats it still no pain etc..


symptoms before hearing my gestation sac was empty were
mild headaches upto the day i got my bfp 27th may.
sore boobs well nipples
always needing a wee

symptoms after hearing the news

feel sick every now and then more first thing in the morning
boobs not as tender
loo trips
feel constipated
feel full down there
feel as though something pressing on my cervix
dreaming i go for scan and everything ok
feel in my heart the baby is still there 


does it sound like i may still have some hope? i have o go back for my other scan on monday.. im terrified as i know they will say blighted ovum etc only because i have read up on empty gestation sac etc..

i have never had a miscarriage in my life so do not know what to expect can please someone tell me if it does sound like thats going on now for me.



my last period was 27th april i only had sex the once that cycle as i was poorly that was on monday 9th may.. estimated ovulation wednesday 11th but felt left sided pains friday 13th.. and got my bfp really faint on a 10miu on 27th may 2 weeks after left sided pain 

thanks for reading and hope it makes sence


----------



## okmomma

I just replied to your post on another thread.

I mc'd a BO one week ago. The pain was minimal. I only had cramps for about 30 minutes. I did take ibuprofen and was fine. I was 12 weeks and had morning sickness, frequent urination, etc. the entire time. Once the spotting turned to bleeding, it was about 30 minutes before I was stuck on the toilet for 2 hours. I wish someone would have warned me about the size of the clots I would be passing. I was warned about the bleeding and wanting to just sit on a toilet for 2-4 hours. After 2 hours on the toilet, I went to bed. Every 20-30 minutes I would run to the bathroom to pass another large clot. The whole ordeal took about 10 hours. Then I have just had a light period or spotting. I am still dealing with fatigue. The dizziness and weakness has passed. I did have a D&C scheduled, but passed things naturally before the surgery. Once I found out about the empty sac, I wanted everything out of my body as soon as possible. 

So sorry for what you are going through. :hugs:


----------



## okmomma

Just re-read what you posted. I was much farther along than you. Hopefully you won't have as much bleeding or clotting as I did. Drink a lot of water. It helps.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Sorry for what you are going through. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## girlibird

found this bit of info


What is her diagnosis? 
More than likely this patient has a missed abortion. Signs of an abnormal gestation by 
transvaginal ultrasound include the following: 
1. Mean Gestational Sac Diameter (MGSD) greater than 16mm without an 
embryo
2. MGSD greater than 13mm without a yolk sac (first scan 12mm 2nd 16mm looks like im in for bad news)
3. No fetal heart activity in an embryo with a CRL greater than 5mm
4. Yolk sac without an embryo by 6 wks gestation
5. No gestational sac by 6wks gestation
6. Markedly distorted gestational sac
7. Visualization of amnion without an embryo
A gestational sac should be visualized by transvaginal ultrasound by 1,000 -
1,2000mIU/mL, a yolk sac should be visualized by 7,200 mIU/mL and an embryo with 
cardiac activity should be visualized by 10,800 mIU/ mL.


:(


----------



## elainewheelo

hi, sorry u are going thru this. i cant even remember how many scans i had as i too had a blighted ovum. over the whole time the sac meaaured firstly 24mm an it eventually went down to 14mm after taking medical management 6weeks after i first started to m/c. but i then had to have a dnc after 8weeks of waiting to m/c naturally. but i too wondered if they were wrong at the beginning - as they told me the sac measurements were bigger than last time, so i taught that a baby may appear, but the doctor said the sac being a 
bag of fluid can measure differently each time something is pressed against it. this was the first and please god the only m/c i had so i too was very scared and didnt no wat to expect. the girls on here are wonderful and dont no how i wud have got thru my m/c without them. fingers crossed hun x x


----------



## girlibird

thanks i have just been to the loo and bright red blood when wiping ::( thats put it all in a new light for me but it seemd to only bleed whe i need a wee or poo or fart is this normal?? not once has the blood hit my undies.i dont think i have any clots yet at 8 weeks 2 days now what will come out sorry but i have never ever had a miscarriage and saw some old posts with pictures now i am terrified


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

passing the sac is alot scary at the time it happens for me i MMC at 11weeks but the baby measured 8weeks so about the same as you roughly..

i passed clots the size of a apple and it wasnt one but numerous ones but for me it felt like i needed the urge to push it out ,sort of, so went to the loo and out they came after passing them i was fine..i dont want that to scare you but i paniced seeing the size of the clots because no one told me they could be that big so i more of just trying to let you know what you could expect.

sorry to hear your going thru this and i hope that its not as bad as mine was. :hugs:


----------



## tu123

girlibird said:


> thanks i have just been to the loo and bright red blood when wiping ::( thats put it all in a new light for me but it seemd to only bleed whe i need a wee or poo or fart is this normal?? not once has the blood hit my undies.i dont think i have any clots yet at 8 weeks 2 days now what will come out sorry but i have never ever had a miscarriage and saw some old posts with pictures now i am terrified

Hi hun
Blighted ovums CAN get missed diagnosed, but sadly it does sound like you have one:nope:

I have started to MC my BO since Friday (when i had a D and C scheduled-but didnt want it as prefer the more natural way). 3 days later and today i am now passing large heavy clots. My scan on friday said the sac had stopped growing at 11 weeks. So far i have had no pain, just intense tiredness and rattiness.

From reading lots about it, many people say they had intense pain for a few hours and then it was more like a heavy period.

As long as you are not sat on the loo with blood pouring, changing a pad more than once an hour, or have a fever you should be fine:hugs: But ANY concerns then go to your local EPU or A and E.:hugs:


----------



## girlibird

thanks for your replys ladies scan showd the sac had grown to 18mm.. again they could not see the baby, the sonographer started staring at the screen and said that she could see something either could of been a yolk sac of membranes? and said i would prob have to have another scan in a weeks time. i was like still hope then as she said it needs to be 20mm.. well after the scan you see a doctor, she was more blunt said i should either have a tablet up there to enlarge my cervix or a medical d&c she took my bloods etc.. 

im like one min some one saying i should have another scan now your telling me to abort this.. 

think i am going to wait it out


----------

